# Which auto loader



## retiredbosn (Jan 10, 2008)

I find myself in need of a new auto loader. I have been a devoted sxs man for several years, but recent injuries have ended that. So I'm needing a auto that is efficient at reducing felt recoil. Please provide input on guns that you have owned and shot, which reduced recoil best. Right now I'm looking at the SX3, Gold Evolve, and Urika 2 with the Kick off system. My brother is a mechanical engineer and doesn't buy into the inertia driven system as a viable option. His reasoning is that there aren't enough springs, etc to eat up any produced energy. The gas guns compensate the recoil by bleeding some gas off, and the compression of the springs (follower, piston return, etc) Please let me know if the comfor tech system on the Benelli works, I love arguing with little bro, friendly of course. thanks for your time.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

I would recommend the Beretta Extrema primarily for the recoil. I owned on up until this season and was always impressed with how soft it shot. I traded with a buddy on a hunt with a SBE and it was close to twice the kick as the Beretta. The Beretta would start to hang up after a couple of boxes of shell while field hunting. 

A few of my buddies have the SX3 and really like them but I can’t compare it.


----------



## retiredbosn (Jan 10, 2008)

I meant to put in my original post either guns you have owned or shot, not both.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I have owned or do own, near 'bout every auto out there. I have a shoulder held together by bailing wire, duct tape and paper clips, so I am attuned to recoil. The softest shooting guns, in order, are the Browning Gold/Silver/SX3 (same gas system so no real difference except the gold is heavier, so a tad less 'coil) and then the Xtrema II. I have a Gold with about 80K rounds over 10 years, and I shoot it primarily for the gun fit and recoil reduction. I expect it to self destruct any day. The Xtrema II will probably last longer, and seems to be just as reliable. You either like the full pistol grip on the Xtrema 2, or not. I much prefer a slower grip, and wish Beretta would make a change there.


----------



## retiredbosn (Jan 10, 2008)

WME,

My shoulder isn't held together by bailing twine and duct tape but my lower back and now neck are. Thanks for your input, I have been leaning toward the Browning or the SX3, but with the new kickoff option from Beretta I may go that way instead. wish I knew someone who had one I could shoot!!


----------



## 2Blackdogs! (Apr 6, 2006)

Have 2 of the Browning Gold Varients. Mine is the 3.5" gold hunter in synthetic. USed as mainly a Turkey gun and Hog gun with separate barrels and scopes set up for each. The wife has the Gold Sporting clays version. We have hers set up with a Wenig Stock for a perfect fit. Also that gun will cycle the light target loads better then the 3.5" I would suggest the 3" gold fitted with Weneg Stock with Parallel Comb and a Kick EEZ recoil pad. Having the gun not slap your face AT ALL will be good for the neck issues and you do not want to shoot 3.5" shells in your situation anyway...the 3" is a little lighter carry then the 3.5 and will work better on light target loads. Also get your self some FP10 or Slip 2000 gun oil and some Comp N Choke extended tubes and you will be all set...


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Beretta Extrema!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

I've a similar shoulder. I went from an 870 wingmaster to an 870 express and learned about felt recoil through synthetic stocks. Moving to an autoloader, I shot 'em all, Xtrema, Browning Gold Hunter, Mossberg, Remington, etc. I bought a Benelli Super Black Eagle II with the recoil reduction system. It fits, it never fails, and I've only had one jam situation, and it was not the fault of the gun...I let somebody else (another mechanical engineer) take it apart and put it together. Most mechanicals can't handle 3 parts. Anyway, it's the gun for me.

It handles light trap loads, and 3 1/2 inch mag BB's equally well on the same day. Your engineer bro doesn't know diddly.


What's the gun for you? Go shoot 'em, shoot'em all. Don't take anybody's word. If you're gonna pay that kind of cash, you might as well shoot 'em first.


----------



## Joel Thorstad (Nov 10, 2007)

I personally shoot an SX2 in 3.5" and a browning gold, as previously stated, they are the same gas system. They both are extremely reliable and I would recommend either. My suggestion to you however is to call up some trap ranges or gun clubs near you, most have rental guns and maybe they have the ones your curious about.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I have a number of autos. The Remington 11-87 reduces recoil the most, but it is too heavy for me to use for an upland gun. Great for targets and field trials. (When I switch to it from another gun shooting skeet with hearing protection, the first round feels like the shell didn't go off it's so much better...)

My older style Benelli's are reliable and easy to clean, but do not reduce recoil much, even the heavier SBE. A little better than my 16 ga O/U, but that's probably fit more than mechanics. The 6 lb Ultralight is a great upland gun, but isn't going to soak up much kick.

I have a "long action" Franchi AL48 that is light and has reasonable recoil, but those actions are a little fussy. (The whole barrel comes back. It flaps around a lot, but distributes the recoil in the process. 6.5 lbs - great upland gun.)

Gas operated Remington (1100 - G3's look great - or 11-87) or gas Beretta (if you like the front safety).


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

I have a 3in. SX2.
I shoot sporting clays now & then.
Usually 110 rounds 1 1/8 oz loads over a couple hrs.
Recoil is never noticed.


----------



## colbyc1984 (Feb 25, 2007)

sx3 has a little more recoil than the sx2 due to the weight. the sx3 seems to function better with light loads though.


----------



## retiredbosn (Jan 10, 2008)

Got to handle several autoloaders at the Sportsman Warehouse. The Browning, Wins fit me the best so that is what I'll be going with. Now do I want the Evolve, Fusion or SX3? lol. The Kick off system looks interesting, I stood the gun up on end and manually compressed the system. Looks like its true benefits won't be realized unless shooting heavier loads. I basically will be shooting from 1 oz and never going over 1 1/4, unless I have to go to 1 3/8 for ducks. So for the purposes of when I'll be feeling the gun go off, ie the range sporting clays etc, I'll be shooting light loads anyway and just don't think the kick off benefits outweighs the fitting issues. If I get the Browning the stock recoil pad will be replaced with a limbsaver. Thanks so much fellas


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

If you want recoil reduction, get the heavier gun, and then add a little weight fore or aft as necessary to get the balance you want.


----------



## 2Blackdogs! (Apr 6, 2006)

Consider the Gold Sporting clays. Since you know you only will shoot 2 3/4" shells and mainly the lightest loads the clays version would be a great choice-it is heavier and is ported which will help reduce the felt recoil.


----------



## retiredbosn (Jan 10, 2008)

Good idea with the sporting gun. They didn't have one in stock the other day. The Fusion seemed to be a good buy at 850, I'll be able to go back on Wednesday. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## MAD MALLARD (Nov 5, 2007)

I shoot a berreta Urika Sporting Gold. I use the wood stalks in the summer and change over to syntheic for the hunting season. Recoil is almost non existant with light loads 2-3/4 #8-9. I shoot appox. 4-5 rounds of skeet per week in the nicer weather months. That being said when it comes to hunting season you can feel the 3" BB's no doubt about it, not bad but it is there no doubt.


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Mad Mallard wrote:
"I shoot a berreta Urika Sporting Gold"

Do they come in a straight barrel model?


----------



## camhuff (Apr 4, 2007)

Don't get a Stoeger, which is a cheap Benelli. The pattern is horrible, I've gone through two sets of chokes from the manufacture and still can't hit. I can choose high left or high right at present.


----------



## MAD MALLARD (Nov 5, 2007)

Scott, I wish they sold a staight barrel model I would be the first in line. I really like the double squeez trigger that they offer on the super X, that is a feaure I would not be without. HAHA


----------



## labman52738 (Jul 13, 2005)

I have a browning gold fusion, and love it. My 10 year old daughter shot it once this summer and would rather shoot that than the 28 ga. o/u that I had her shooting. I agree that the browning has way less recoil than the 28 ga., shooting similar shells of course. I use this gun for everything. It is very light, so is a great upland gun.


----------



## 13space82 (Nov 27, 2007)

i have a browning silver hunter, i can barely feel it kick. i did shoot some T shot thru it and i felt it, but not near as bad as my old single shot 4-10 or my 870. my .02


----------

